# [SOLVED] Duplicate monitors with Windows 7



## mrlopez8

Hi,

I'm having problems using the duplicate monitors mode. Extend monitors works fine.
When I try to use dulpicate or clone monitors mode one dispaly will look fine but the other monitor (Plasma HDTV) will not be fullscreen. I have no problems with Vista or XP. Has anyone else had this problem?

I'm using an ATI HD 4850 with 1G ddr3 memory & ATI Catalyst™ 9.4 Suite for Windows 7 (64 bit).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asidman

*Re: Duplicate monitors with Windows 7*

Try out this software...i managed to tweak mine to work with 7
http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## mrlopez8

*Re: Duplicate monitors with Windows 7*

That software doesn't allow me to Clone both monitors.
I can't get a full-screen display on one or the other.
I didn't try the New Beta version yet.


----------



## asidman

*Re: Duplicate monitors with Windows 7*

Strange, worked for me, check the mirroring option


----------



## mrlopez8

*Re: Duplicate monitors with Windows 7*



asidman said:


> Strange, worked for me, check the mirroring option


I finally got the problem fixed.

My LCD Monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster 22" Wide Screen & my plasma is a Samsung 42"
I use a DVI to HDMI cable from one of the DVI ports on my (ATI HD 4850) to the plasma.

I downloaded the latest ATI CCC (9.5) and using the Control Panel Display Resolution I set the "Multiple displays" to Duplicate these displays and the Resolution to 1280x768. I then went in to the CCC and checked (DVI) 3 which is the Main monitor (LCD) and the Maximum reported resolution was set to 1680x1050 and the Maximum reported refresh rate is 75 Hz. The only other selection that was checked was "Scale image to full panel size" Everything else on this page was unselected. 

I checked (DVI) 4 for the plasma and the Maximum reported resolution was set to 1920x 1080 and the Maximum reported refresh rate is 60 Hz. The only other selection that was checked was "Scale image to full panel size". Everything else on this page was unselected.

Next I put in the check box next to "Add 720p format to the Displays Manager" on DVI 4's HDTV Support. Now two items appeared in the bottom screen:

720p60 optimized (1152x648 @ 60Hz) & 720p60 standard (1280x720 @ 60Hz)

I selected 720p60 standard (1280x720 @ 60Hz) and hit the Apply Format button. Both screens went blank and when they came back both monitors were fullscreen. Done.


----------



## asidman

*Re: Duplicate monitors with Windows 7*

Glad you got it sorted out and thanks fort letting us know what sorted it out.
Sometimes I'm quite surprised at what certain combinations of hardware can do...
Also please mark your thread as solved in the Thread tools.


----------

